# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 2022 Facebook BM accounts

## MediaSeller

Details : Facebook account active with friends , BM verified, Active ads Account ready to use.
Available countries and Type are :

BM 1500 limit : $60
BM 5000 limit : $120
BM unlimited : $250

USA /UK /French/ Hong Kong/ Spanish/ German/ Canadian/ Italian/ Malaysia/ Taiwan.

Payment Method:
-PayPal
-Bitcoin
-payooner
-Skrill

Account provided with full information ( Facebook id, Fb Password, Email , Email password, 2fa Code Cookies and BM link in Excel).
Delivery after getting payment may take Maximum 30 minutes to 1 hour (depends on quantity).
Refund policy :
If the account gets a login problem, I will fix it immediately or refund.


Contact via Telegram

Telegram: @Dusteraccounts Telegram: Contact @Dusteraccounts

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------


## MediaSeller

Bump, new accounts available

----------

